# MAC - Mineral Line Expansion and Displayer - Oct 08



## MAC_Whore (Jul 18, 2008)

Place all your *Mineral Line Expansion and Displayer* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Mineral Line Expansion and Displayer discussion thread.* 
For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the *Mineral Line Expansion and Displayer colour story thread.*


----------



## nunu (Sep 27, 2008)

Minerlize eyeshadow duo:





Family Silver, Engaging, Earthly Riches


Swatches on nc43 

Family Silver





Engaging





Earthly Riches 





Minerlize Blushes





Gleeful and Love joy

Swatch on nc43





Love joy and Gleeful


----------



## Zantedge (Sep 30, 2008)

*Family Silver MES






*




On paler than NW 15 skin. Natural lighting. No flash. No base.






Natural lighting.





With flash.


----------



## sofabean (Oct 3, 2008)

pic is clickable.
earthly riches swatch 2nd and 3rd from the left.


----------



## ayu5678 (Oct 13, 2008)

MAC - Mineral Line Expansion and Displayer - LAUNCHED IN MALAYSIA!!!!!

I went to MAC KLCC last week, and they already have the collection there..i only purchased 1 eyeshadow and i don't buy anything else as i already have the mineral blush. But here is some swatches...sorry, too many swatches in my hand as i swatches the Ungaro Collection too.

If u're a Malaysian, and u're a MAC addict like me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, please visit MAC @ KLCC and ask for Estella to serve u..and don't forget to mention my name Azura. 

http://s49.photobucket.com/albums/f2...81823871-1.jpg


----------



## dutchdaantje (Oct 15, 2008)

Mineral e/s Brightside Gallery Gal




the green part:







From top to bottom: Brightside Gallery Gal, starflash Mink & Sable, p/g Copperized

the neutral part:







From top to bottom: Brightside Gallery Gal, Ricepaper, Evening Aura

Mineral e/s Illusionary Burning Ambition




The brown part:







Top: Illusionary Burning Ambition
Bottom: starflash Glamour Check

The neutral part:







Top: Illusionary Burning Ambition
Bottom: Solar White


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 16, 2008)

Illusionary/Burning Ambition MES duo (no flash):






Illusionary/Burning Ambition w/ flash (on the left):


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 17, 2008)

Earthly Riches MES with flash


----------



## christineeee_ (Oct 17, 2008)

Gentle w/ flash:





Gentle (no flash):


----------



## xoshopaholicxo (Oct 18, 2008)

Brightside/Gallery Girl


----------



## AngelBunny (Oct 18, 2008)

All swatches on NC20 (got rematched today!) skin!


----------



## Schoko-Addict (Oct 19, 2008)

Earthly Riches:







Family Silver:


----------



## ayu5678 (Oct 22, 2008)

Left : With flash; Right : w/o flash





This is the look using Illusionary / Burning Ambition (with flash). Very pretty color.i Love it!


----------



## jenntoz (Oct 22, 2008)

Engaging, Illusionary/Burning Ambition
Earthly RIches/Family Silver




Illusionary/Burning Ambition...








Engaging...








Earthly Riches...








Family Silver...


----------



## TwistedFaith (Oct 24, 2008)

Heat/Element


----------



## Karrie (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Marberry (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## coachkitten (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi all!  I just wanted to share some product pictures and swatches of the newest Mineralize Skinfinishes that just came out.  All swatches were done on NW15 skin.  





Soft & Gentle Mineralize Skinfinish





Gold Deposit Mineralize Skinfinish





From Left to Right
Gold Deposit, So Ceylon, Petticoat, Soft & Gentle

Thank you for looking!


----------



## KarlaSugar (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## Marberry (Nov 6, 2008)




----------



## magi (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## MrsRjizzle (Nov 18, 2008)

Spiced Chocolate Quad dupe mineral eyeshadow illusionary Burning Ambition and Heat element


----------

